# 'lightweight for its age'



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

'lightweight for its age'
-let's see - lose the kickstand to lose some weight, or keep it and keep the style points...

Lightweight 5 speed from 70's


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*pic of the kickstand*

pic of the kickstand


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I've seen far crazier ads then that on CL. In the Detroit CL there was a guy selling a early 80's Motobecane Mirage in fair condition claiming it was a rare custom built French lightweight racing bike used by some famous pro racer during the TDF, said it was worth $2,800 but would sacrifice for $1,800. In Indianapolis CL a guy listed a rare lightweight racing bike used by the pros all over Europe for a steal at $550...it was a low end Peugeot mixte! I've seen plenty of other nutty listings.


----------



## tourdewashington (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice, i like the design. Have you tried it ? I mean is it really worth it in loosing some weight ?


----------

